# Camping Card ACSI



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This organisation has been mentioned elsewhere but discussion has been confined to the available CD-rom.

It should not be overlooked that the subscription which gives the discount card and sites book is only £3.50 plus £1.25 postage.
£4.75 seems seems a bit of a bargain for the out of season traveller and there is nothing else to purchase in advance.
Just present the card for the discounted price of 9.50, 11.50 or 13.50 Euro depending on which campsite in the scheme is visited.

See http://uk.campingcard.com/
and http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/main.html?aff=1717&tid=2


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I shall look into this and Autostratus and many thanks for the assistance.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Gillian

This is v interesting... going to bed now, but have put it in my favs for tomoro....thankx. Going to France for the month of May...

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its a very good website. Sent off my cheque today as you can't pay online. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Me too....cheque in post.....thanx Gillian, great info once again :lol: 

sugarplum


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*Camping card*

Thanks for this info. I was going to buy camping cheques, but it sounds good not to pay up front. Maybe I'll still buy a few camping cheques and the card also - belt and braces. 
Am I the only insomniac on this site? when I get started here I just can't head off to bed - I'll be divorced and maybe be looking for a new travelling companion by June!!
Mary :twisted:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mary.

I think many of us have been struck down by the motorhomefacts bug at some time. Don't worry your immune system gradually builds and at midnight a feeling of sleepiness eventually sends you to bed (you hope!)

We have gone off Camping Cheques as we tend to not use many camp sites and have 19 left from last year that we can't use as they are out of date.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi metromary

perhaps this will help..........

12-Step Internet Recovery Program 


1 I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the Internet. 

2 I will eat breakfast with a knife and fork and not with one hand typing.

3 I will get dressed before noon. 

4 I will make an attempt to clean the house, wash clothes, and plan dinner before even thinking of the Internet. 

5 I will sit down and write a letter to those unfortunate few friends and family that
are Internet-deprived.

6 I will call someone on the phone that I cannot contact via the Internet. 

7 I will read a book…...if I still remember how.

8 I will listen to those around me and their needs 
and stop telling them to turn the TV down so I can hear the music on the Internet.

9 I will not be tempted during TV commercials to check for email.

10 I will try and get out of the house at least once a week, if it is necessary or not. 

11 I will remember that my bank is not forgiving if I forget to balance my caccount because I was too busy on the Internet. 

12 Last, but not least, I will remember that I must go to bed sometime ... 
and the Internet will always be there tomorrow! 



I have relapsed from the Internet Recovery Group.
Please send MORE mail......LOL

cheers sugarplum


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian. I have ordered the card and CD.
I was looking at one of the sites down near frejus and noticed this paragraph. Anyone tranlate. ( I have underlined it )

*Exceptional site and chalourous atmosphere on the banks 
of the Argens river with direct access
to the fine sandy beaches (there is one for naturists). 
You will find all the amenities you'd expect 
at the Pont d'Argens camping site *

Cheers Sid :? :? :?


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gillian

Have ordered CD and card

Chris


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Thanks Gillian. I have ordered the card and CD.
> I was looking at one of the sites down near frejus and noticed this paragraph. Anyone tranlate. ( I have underlined it )
> 
> *Exceptional site and chalourous atmosphere on the banks
> ...


Hello Sid

How about warm atmosphere.

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> Hello Sid
> 
> How about warm atmosphere.
> 
> Motorhomer


I wondered about that but 'warm' is spelt 'chaleureux' in French in my dictionary.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Will look it upwhen I finish here
Just a few weeks & we are off somewhere


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,

I've had one of these cards for a year now. When I joined I did it through the RAC. This was the quickest way for me to obtain one. Their was no CD on offer last year.
The main reason I joined was for the use of the card in place of your passport. When staying on sites abroad I always felt uncomfortable leaving my passport in their keeping. With this card, you can leave it in place off you passport. I felt more comfortable with the passport in my safe.
Just thought I would add an other benefit I have found for joining.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart

Are you sure we are talking about the same card.
You may be talking about the Camping Card International (CCI), sometimes referred to as the 'Camping Carnet' which certainly can be left in place of the Passport. It carries insurance which is why campsite owners like it and sometimes give discounts if you have one.

I believe that a Dutch organisation is behind the Camping Card ACSI.

The initials_are_very similar and it would be easy to confuse the two.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

> Exceptional site and chalourous atmosphere on the banks


 Hi sidT

sounds a bit like "langourous" to me...that's how I would read it anyway.

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

there is another card here on offer that might be of interest to you.....

http://www.les-castels.com/index.php?rub=en/offres

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Everybody

Just received my card and book. What a bargain and guess what it's in English and very easy to use . I can't believe you can get cheaper rate just for paying £4.75 the book is worth that.

Bye Rain Dancer


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

hi raindancer

I received mine this morning too..... be interesting to see how much you save when it's used. 

Like you, I think the book is great value with good descriptions and pictures.

We're not abroad till apr 30 so will try it out then.

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sugarplum. What a delightful name, I have a sweet tooth and I love plums.
Would I be right in saying that you have to send a cheque for the Les-Castels card as you can only pay with a credit card online if its a french one. I know there are some sites that do this.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi SidT........not sure about how you obtain the card, as I didn't apply. 
We are going in May to France and I thought it was a good idea, but we are travelling with another couple and they don't want to bother with it.....so not much point in me having one as we will be staying at the same campsites. Did you click on "documentations" and try there?

BTW as for the nickname, sorry to disappoint, but it is a complete misomer.......I am neither sweet nor delightful...  (well, maybe sometimes), but I definitely have the shape of a plum and spend a lot of time in fairyland :roll: 

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sugarplum.
Now i am really confused. You said

*Hi all

there is another card here on offer that might be of interest to you.....

http://www.les-castels.com/index.php?rub=en/offres *

Then you said.

*hi raindancer

I received mine this morning too..... be interesting to see how much you save when it's used. *

Then

*Hi SidT........not sure about how you obtain the card, as I didn't apply*

Or was it the ACSI card you received


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Humble Apologies SidT  ...........when I answered raindancer's post, I was referring to the ACSI card not the Les Castels one........it's a fairyland thing :roll: :roll: 

so sorry for the confusion.... be more alert in future....pormise :lol: 


cheers

sugarplum


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sugarplum. Don't worry, it takes very little to confuse me these days.

Cheers Sid


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Have received the Camping Card

Card + Book + Map + 2 CDs

and HIGHLY recommend the CDs - they are much easier to use than the 

book and map

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> This organisation has been mentioned elsewhere but discussion has been confined to the available CD-rom.
> 
> It should not be overlooked that the subscription which gives the discount card and sites book is only £3.50 plus £1.25 postage.
> £4.75 seems seems a bit of a bargain for the out of season traveller and there is nothing else to purchase in advance.
> ...


I have some current info re the ACSI Card.
Suncamp Holidays will be handing out free Camping Cards at the Shepton Mallet Show in Somerset 9th-11th Sept.
To obtain a Camping Card simply turn up at the Show and receive a free copy!

Can't make it to the show. No problem
Suncamp Holidays are giving away Camping Cards to the first 2000 customers who register their details on line. All they are asking for is £1.50 to cover the cost of postage and packaging, therefore please visit www.camping-card.co.uk and send a quick e-mail with your details.

There is also a special offer for the 2006 Camping Card.
To pre-order your next season's card please call the reservations line on 0870 432 8226.
Orders placed before the end of December will receive a 30% discount towards the cost of the Camping Card.
Once it's available it will be dispatched to you.

With a bit of luck all the 2000 cards available will be taken up by MHF members.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I went onto their web site over the w/end and posted my cheque on Monday. It certainly looks good value. We did buy some camping cheques for our next trip but as you say if you don't use them and they expire then thats money wasted, so paying as you go with this card sounds better. Have you used any of their sites? Are they good?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> IHave you used any of their sites? Are they good?


Not used any yet, Rita but there have been favourable comments passed on here. I think it may have been Twooks for one who had used them.
I did find this reference from Twooks.
We found nice spot just south of La Rochelle, courtesy of ACSI at Camping Les Boucholeurs Port Punay, sunsets to die for! although the site was still in off season mode even tho it was quite busy! nice pain au choc in the mornings though! and bus service into La Rochelle 

We'll probably use some of their sites in September/October when we are next in France. That is if we can't find a suitable aire for the night.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian,

can't wait to get the card and look through the book. Sounds as though I should have got the CD as well, maybe next year.

We might even cross paths Set/Oct!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

We used the ACSI card last May and June in France and Spain as a result of a recommendation by a member of this forum. The sites we used in France around Perpignan were terrible but the two we used on the Costa Brava in Spain were fantastic. We saved about 5.5 euros a night (13.50 euros as opposed to 19 euros)and stayed on these sites for 40 nights so the saving was considerable.

Having used both camping cheques and ACSI I think the ACSI scheme is better for our purposes. We are off to France and Spain for a couple of months in early September and will be using ACSI sites again as well as Aires.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Always use acsi sites, I have the book which I bought in Lidl this year for 10 euro, but I generally use the website as this allows you to search for a site in a particulare area with the criteria you require. Very easy to use.

www.eurocampings.net it the website. Didn't see how to order the card over the net must go back in and have another look.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We used the ASCI card on about 5 sites ( memory going) in May/June. At Camping Kon-Tiki near St Tropez we paid 13.50 Euros while the couple next to us paid 30. They soon got a card as you can join at any site that subscribes to ASCI.
Cheers Sid


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

page 337 of this years acsi book has a campsite called dom.de.la.joulliere in andonille 4 star, we went to stay there in july.you wouldnt believe how bad it was.it was so run down i complained to acsi when we returned but never heard anything since.we didnt stay i dont think anyone would.so what is written in the book is not always right just a warning.....aido


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*acsi card*

Tried to get the ACSI card after Gillian's original posting, but for some reason it was not available to Republic of Ireland residents. I did buy the book in Lidl, just as another campsite guide. It's good to know that you can get your card on campsites, will do just that when we next travel. Aido's posting is a good reminder that you can't always go by the book!
Mary :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Mary. You say you bought the book. Was there not a card on a serrated tear of portion on the inside front cover? Thats were our card was.
Cheers Sid


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

mary 
you can get he card in r.o.i. i sent to holland for ours it arrived in a matter of days.the address is inthe acsi book.......aido


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > This organisation has been mentioned elsewhere but discussion has been confined to the available CD-rom.
> ...


What would we do without you! :cheers: 
we used several ACSI sites, only had a problem with one at Gravelines, and we could've complained but didn't. Savings varied from 2.50 euros [sorry can't find the key] to 13.50 per night. Also, the ACSI card doubles as passport like the CCI. Didn't get a CD, quite happy with the book. But then at my age I like a paper system!
Will ring tomorrow and book a card for next year.
Thanks

8)


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

We have used the ACSI in Spain and France. It is a good scheme and campsites do take it as evidence of ID instead of passports. Much better than camping cheques as there is little initial outlay. Incidentally the site as Gravelines near Dunkerque is um er very much one night only!


----------

